# Acer Aspire 5520 ACPI Problem



## Nicholas (Dec 6, 2008)

Hello all, I have some problems with acpi on my laptop.

Firstly, something strange is happening with battery.
When i plug/unplug AC adapter, acpi stops seeing battery.
Console errors (like ones below) appear and #acpiconf -i batt just shows old values.
I have AC and lid disabled in /boot/loader.conf:

```
debug.acpi.disabled="lid"
#to remove console errors when open/close lid
debug.acpi.disabled="acad"
```

So, with acad disabled, battery works perfectly some time after booting (~40 min here), but then:

```
Dec  6 15:46:16 lettuce fsck: /dev/ad4s1d: UNEXPECTED SOFT UPDATE INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY.
Dec  6 16:20:51 lettuce kernel: acpi_ec0: wait timed out (no response), forcing polled mode
```


```
Dec  6 16:20:51 lettuce kernel: acpi_ec0: EcRead: failed waiting to get data
Dec  6 16:20:51 lettuce kernel: ACPI Exception (evregion-0529): AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE, Returned by Handler for [EmbeddedControl] [20070320]
Dec  6 16:20:51 lettuce kernel: ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.LPC0.BAT1._BST] (Node 0xc5a80860), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
```
Then, terrible thermal error appears!

```
Dec  6 16:20:57 lettuce kernel: acpi_ec0: EcRead: failed waiting to get data
Dec  6 16:20:57 lettuce kernel: ACPI Exception (evregion-0529): AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE, Returned by Handler for [EmbeddedControl] [20070320]
Dec  6 16:20:57 lettuce kernel: ACPI Error (psparse-0626): Method parse/execution failed [\_TZ_.THRM._TMP] (Node 0xc5a827c0), AE_NO_HARDWARE_RESPONSE
```
#acpiconf doesn't show actual information 

I think that disabling "thermal" or "cmbat" would be bad idea.
Here is one of /var/log/messages, if error appears it will not disappear until rebooting 

Second problem is waking up after suspending to S3,
but i need battery more than it)

I tried to fix DSDT, but it seems nothing has changed, here are both original and fixed asls.

I would appreciate for any ideas how to solve problems.

Regards


----------



## richardpl (Dec 6, 2008)

Links do not work for me.
ACPI resume doesnt work on SMP kernel, disable it with



			
				/boot/loader.conf said:
			
		

> kern.smp.disabled=1


and reboot.

But do not expect it will work because your BIOS looks broken.


----------



## Nicholas (Dec 7, 2008)

I will try smp disabling (now can't cause kde's being upgraded)
Now I have debug.acpi.disabled="ec" and no errors. Also no battery and no ac status.

>Links do not work for me.
Did you mean pci_link? (pci_link (feature) Performs PCI interrupt routing.)


----------



## Nicholas (Dec 9, 2008)

Won't create new topic..)
I use snd_hda driver for this laptop' soundcard,
earhones out works, but i can't disable speakers to use earhones only.
I can disable earphones only (but not speakers) using KMix (mixer).
Any suggestions?


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 27, 2009)

There's acer_acpi project for linux (included in kernel now) which fix acpi for acer's laptops.
How do you think is it possible to get fixed DSDT table from any linux (maybe ubuntu) ?

I mailed to acer_acpi developer, but he didn't reply.


----------

